

Yes, it was a ddos - eof

It was not just mtgox.  Every single exchange and major exchange rate outlet was down.  #2 post on reddit was about how the economy was crashing in one of the most circle-jerky discussion boards in history, posted by a brand new account.  volume was higher in that spot by more than double: http://www.bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg60zig6-hourzm1g10zm2g25zvzcv<p>my honest opinion is that there was a coordinated attack.. not on bitcoin, but on the holders.. not the early adopters for the most part, but those who bought in because it's the greatest investment since sliced bread.. those that are buying in highest and taking the most risk.  it was an attack against those people.<p>i guess there will be more.<p>pre-edit aka inb4 "it was just a ddos":  if you were trying to get current price information from one of the plethora of different places you generally get it, or, you have some other enlightened analysis, please  prove me wrong say more.
======
t0
When everyone has that "bubble ready to pop" feeling, any slight hint of bad
news will send it straight into the ground. Whether or not the bad news was
real or created doesn't matter, the effect is the same. It's inevitable.

